# need help with shipping method



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi All!
I am confused about how to set up the shipping module in my store. I am looking to learn what is working for you and possible set mine up the same way - I don't want to re-invent the wheel. I will be selling in the usa only, and I'm in California. I want to use the least expensive method to the customer and I think that may be the post office (usps). How do I set up the weight vs. cost so the cart knows to charge the correct amount for 1 shirt or for 50 shirts or whatever the weight of the package is. I have Zen Cart. 
Thank you everyone!!


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

alma7 said:


> Hi All!
> ... (for) post office (usps). How do I set up the weight vs. cost so the cart knows to charge the correct amount for 1 shirt or for 50 shirts or whatever the weight of the package is. I have Zen Cart.
> Thank you everyone!!


The links below will show you how to link to USPS for real rate quotes based on weight and zone. As long as your weights are right, the rates should be good. It might make sense to add 10% to 20%, to the quote just in case.

Try this here...
Zen Cart(tm) Tutorials and FAQs - How do I set up the USPS shipping module?

And a relavent thread in the Zen Cart Forum...
Problem Setting Up USPS - Zen Cart Support


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> Hi All!
> I am confused about how to set up the shipping module in my store. I am looking to learn what is working for you and possible set mine up the same way - I don't want to re-invent the wheel. I will be selling in the usa only, and I'm in California. I want to use the least expensive method to the customer and I think that may be the post office (usps). How do I set up the weight vs. cost so the cart knows to charge the correct amount for 1 shirt or for 50 shirts or whatever the weight of the package is. I have Zen Cart.
> Thank you everyone!!


I let the customer decide which shipping method they want. They can choose from any of the services that USPS and UPS offer.

I use .75 lbs for the shipping weight (this is found on the individual product pages) and then Zen Cart automatically calculates the total weight.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

great, thanks! I installed usps. 
when you say to add 10-20% - would I add that to the handling fee cell? 
if I'm in California and want to sell in the USA, do I need to specify a zone? 
what is the weight of a shirt? I think I read here someplace that it is around 11 ounces. Is that what you use? 
In the shipping module, should I then activate the 'per unit' module?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> if I'm in California and want to sell in the USA, do I need to specify a zone?


No. I'm pretty sure 'zone' is only for setting up your sales tax.



> In the shipping module, should I then activate the 'per unit' module?


I have nothing under Modules > Shipping activated other than the UPS and USPS modules.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> I think I read here someplace that it is around 11 ounces. Is that what you use?


That sounds about right. I use .75 lbs which equates to 12 oz.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Rhonda - thank you so much! I will do as you did, give the customer a choice of either usps or ups - that sounds like a better idea. I will go add the weight to the product page now. 
Is there anything else I need to do to set up ups other than active it?
thank you!!


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Another option with USPS is the flat-rate envelope and flat-rate box. You can get 2 t-shirts in a flat-rate envelope for $4.80 to anywhere in the U.S., and the flat-rate box will pretty easily hold 6 t-shirts up to XL for $9.80 to anywhere in the U.S. They also have a larger box for a little more, that you can probably stuff 30 shirts into. You can order the boxes free from usps, and the envelopes pre-paid.

Especially for multiple shirts, it usually works out better than weighed & metered post.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

whaoo - those are good prices for shipping!! sounds like a great deal!! Now, how do I set that up? I would activate 'flat rate' and then what?


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not familiar with your cart software, but with mine I can set it up with an array like this:

Zone: U.S.:
No. of Items Cost
1-2 $4.80
3rd-6th item add $5.00 (adds to the 1-2 amt)
7th-30th item add $3.15 (adds to the 1-2 (+) 3-6 amt)

Then it allows me to set other zones as well. For mine, I used 3 zones - 1. U.S., 2. Canada/Mexico, 3. all other international.

Usps also has flat-rate envelopes & boxes for international, so it's easy.

Here's the links to the rates from usps.gov:
Domestic: USPS - Priority Mail Prices
International: USPS - Priority Mail International Prices

The rates are actually even a little less if you open an account.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

that's great Brian - thank you for sharing!! I just wish I knew how to set it up.

Can anybody out there help me set this up in Zen Cart? ups is active and usps is installed. I added .75 for the weight but I want to do what Brian is doing with the flat rate envelope and box which I don't know how to do. I tested purchasing a product and got really high shipping costs for 1 shirt (like $8 all the way up to $67 ups and $16 express and $5 priority) so I know I did something wrong! definitely not right. Thank you everybody!!


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Brian - I just noticed the usps link - thanks! I plan to ship only in the usa - would the 'local zones 1 & 2' apply to the entire nation or are some parts of the usa that might be other zones?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> that's great Brian - thank you for sharing!! I just wish I knew how to set it up.
> 
> Can anybody out there help me set this up in Zen Cart? ups is active and usps is installed. I added .75 for the weight but I want to do what Brian is doing with the flat rate envelope and box which I don't know how to do. I tested purchasing a product and got really high shipping costs for 1 shirt (like $8 all the way up to $67 ups and $16 express and $5 priority) so I know I did something wrong! definitely not right. Thank you everybody!!


The flat rate pricing that Brian is talking about is only for USPS Priority shipping.

You didn't activate flat rate, did you? What other shipping modules do you have activated other than USPS and UPS?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> I tested purchasing a product and got really high shipping costs for 1 shirt (like $8 all the way up to $67 ups and $16 express and $5 priority) so I know I did something wrong! definitely not right. Thank you everybody!!


Under Configuration > Shipping/Packaging make sure everything is set as follows:

Package Tare Small to Medium - added percentage:weight = 0:0
Larger packages - added packaging percentage:weight = 10:0
Display Number of Boxes and Weight Status = 3 
Order Free Shipping 0 Weight Status = 0 
Shipping Estimator Display Settings for Shopping Cart = 1


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey - thanks Rhonda! 
I did it and the priority rate is correct now. 

I don't have flat rate activated, only usps and ups. The UPS rates are still very high... ?? help!


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

alma7 said:


> Brian - I just noticed the usps link - thanks! I plan to ship only in the usa - would the 'local zones 1 & 2' apply to the entire nation or are some parts of the usa that might be other zones?


The flat rates are in the top table on that first page, and they apply to the entire US.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> hey - thanks Rhonda!
> I did it and the priority rate is correct now.
> 
> I don't have flat rate activated, only usps and ups. The UPS rates are still very high... ?? help!


Well ... UPS _is_ pretty high so it may be correct.

On the shipping estimate page from my website, I put in my own zip code and these are the rates that I get:


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah - those are the rates I'm getting too for usps (so I know I did that right!!!) and not exactly the same for ups but very close. I thought there was a problem because they are so high - who would pay almost $64 for a $20 t-shirt?.... I guess anything is possible. Thank you Rhonda - you rock!!!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> ... who would pay almost $64 for a $20 t-shirt?.... I guess anything is possible. Thank you Rhonda - you rock!!!


You would not believe how many of my customers choose UPS when it's just as quick (and a helluva lot cheaper) to send USPS Priority!


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Interesting - thanks again!!


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Because UPS has tracking numbers for every shipment and the customer can know exactly when their package shipped & where it's at now - makes them feel more secure.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey Brian - that's true. the tracking is great. That brings up a question, i ordered something recently and it was delivered usps and I received a shipment confirmation e-mail with a tracking number - I was surprised because I did not think you could track packages with usps??


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

alma7 said:


> That brings up a question, i ordered something recently and it was delivered usps and I received a shipment confirmation e-mail with a tracking number - I was surprised because I did not think you could track packages with usps??


You can't really "track" them as far as finding where the package is – like you can with UPS. You just get notified when the package ships and/or arrives.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

BTW Alma, have you signed up for a USPS Click-n-ship account yet? With that you get free "Track & Confirm" for your Priority packages. There is also a ZC module that pre-populates the Priority form fields but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Rhonda - no - I don't believe I signed up for that - I'll look into it. Hey thanks for all your help.


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

Good to know thanks for the info


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

I will have to take this into consideration for tracking purposes


----------



## hellagood (May 6, 2010)

Sweet! And 2 years later this is still helpful and has helped me out a lot. Thanks for posting!


----------

